# Videobearbeitung: Vorspann / Effekte



## arka (30. November 2004)

Hallo!

Bin ganz neu und unerfahren in dem Thema Videobearbeitung.

Zur Zeit arbeit ich mit Ulead VideoStudio, überlege aber zu Pinnacle zu wechseln.

Was ich gern machen möchte ist bei den Filmen einen Vorspann und viele Effekte einzubauen.

Leider weiß ich nicht wie ich das machen soll und wo ich diese bekommen kann!

Für Eure Hilfe bin ich sehr dankbar

Gruß

Arka


----------



## goela (30. November 2004)

Wenn Du einen Vorspann mit vielen Effekten machen möchtest, dann kommst Du meist mit Videoschnittprogrammen nicht sehr viel weiter. Dazu musst Du sogenannte Composing-Programme wie After Effects verwenden. Diese Programme lassen kaum wünsche offen, sind jedoch auch nicht ganz billig!


----------



## Schnip-Schnap (30. November 2004)

Hi,

also für einen Anfänger ist After Effects nichts. Es erschlägt einen vollkommen und man braucht lange um an gute Ergebnisse zu kommen. 
@arka du sagst, du überlegst ob du zu Pinnacle wechseln sollst. Nun, Pinnacle ist wirklich sehr gut was Effektvorlagen angeht. Allerdings kostet so ein Effekt-Paket extra. Es heisst übrigens Hollywood FX. Wenn du allerdings etwas tiefer in Videoschnitt einsteigen willst, kommst du um Adobe Premiere und ähnliche Programme nicht rum. Übrigens, das Hollywood FX gibt es auch für Adobe Premiere als Plugin zu kaufen. 
Ich würde dir empfehlen sich Adobe Premiere Elements anzuschauen. Ich weiss nicht wie abgespeckt das zu der normalen Version ist, aber es kostet nur ein Bruchteil von der Vollversion. Ich hab's irgendwo in einer Zeitschrift zusammen mit Photoshop Elements für 90€ gesehen. Vielleicht gibt's sogar eine Trial Version zum Ausprobieren. Schau es dir an.


----------



## arka (30. November 2004)

Als erstes möchte ich mich bei Euch für die schnelle Antwort bedanken.

Ich werde mich mal umschauen was für mich in Frage kommt.

Ich denke für den Anfang reichen mir die einfachen Programme und sollte
ich dann tiefer in diese Thematik einsteigen, dann kann ich ja immer noch 
nachrüsten!

Nochmals vielen Dank für die Hilfe!

Gruß
Arka


----------

